
Outline Your Favicon - Hedja
https://jahed.dev/2020/05/20/outline-your-favicon/
======
phillipseamore
Just use SVG for your favicon, it supports media queries so you can change the
fill color when dark mode is detected.

------
theandrewbailey
Alternately: don't use transparency in favicons.

------
Jaxkr
Worth noting that modern browsers support favicons up to 64x64

